# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Ваше любимое русское слово?

## Pretty Butterfly

Я люблю слово «площадь». Оно звучит хорошо.

----------


## Qwerty

Недоперепить  ::

----------


## E-learner

> [s:2w6ljfov]Что[/s:2w6ljfov] Какое ваше любимое русское слово?

----------


## Pretty Butterfly

> [s:ad32cd2g]Что[/s:ad32cd2g] Какое ваше любимое русское слово?

 Спасибо!

----------


## quartz

How do you pick one? But I like words that cannot be adequately rendered in English (and also diminuitives, because they don't exist in English).  
For example, see _авось_ or _пошлость_. On _poshlost_, if you like literature, check out the interview with Nabokov, question on page 12, or, at more length, Nabokov's book on Nikolai Gogol. 
I also like _каша_ because buckwheat is delicious and nutritious!   ::

----------


## Seraph

Я вновь делать на русском языке.

----------


## quartz

> For me, the whole case declension/agreement system is pretty magical sounding.   The words have to agree and be internally consistent to such degree that it is, well, musical.  But you need to be a musician to comprehend how music can do a similar thing with keys, chords, phrases, arpeggios, etc.

   ::   
Very true! But any language (or just a specific text) can sound musical -- some, more Chopin, some, more Schoenberg.   ::  
For me German has a strange appeal in how it sounds, although convention dictates that it's not a "beautiful" sounding language.

----------


## Seraph

> ... although convention dictates that it's not a "beautiful" sounding language.

 Я не знаю этой конвенции.  "ein sehr schöner Morgen" .  Звуки добр ко мне.  Извинения за английском языке.

----------


## Pretty Butterfly

> For me, the whole case declension/agreement system is pretty magical sounding.   The words have to agree and be internally consistent to such degree that it is, well, musical.

 Я согласная. Русский язык звучит поэтично. Отдельное слово я люблю также. Другая моё любимое слова: "кошка".   

> For me German has a strange appeal in how it sounds, although convention dictates that it's not a "beautiful" sounding language.

 Немецкий язык может звучит очень мягко. Зависит от как язык говорит.

----------


## quartz

> I don't know this convention.  "ein sehr schöner Morgen" and an infinitude of other things.  Sounds nice.

 I agree. But there's a perception among English-speaking people that German sounds "harsh", "stern", and/or "guttural" (Although some perceive Russian in the same way). It's a stereotype, like the cliche "French is the language of love".   ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Я согласна_. Русский язык звучит поэтично. Отдельные слова я люблю также. Другое моё любимое слово: "кошка". 
> "Отдельные слова я люблю также" звучит не очень хорошо. Лучше так: "отдельные слова я тоже люблю".   
> Немецкий язык может звучать очень мягко. Зависит от как язык говорит. 
> "Зависит от как язык говорит" это не правильное и не вполне понятное предложение. Я даже не знаю, как лучше выразить эту мысль. В любом случае "зависит от того, как...". Может быть, так: "зависит от того, как говорить"?  
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

   ::

----------


## SPZenA

А ответы носителей языка считаются? Я люблю слово "ибо". Ибо красивое и коротко оно   ::   

> Недоперепить

 _Сиреневенький микрокалькулятор с подвыподвертом!  _

----------


## Polya

> Сиреневенький микрокалькулятор с подвыподвертом!

 Звучит сильно!  ::

----------


## SPZenA

> Originally Posted by SPZenA  Сиреневенький микрокалькулятор с подвыподвертом!   Звучит сильно!

 Знал бы кто, сколько нечеловеческих усилий стоило мне научиться выговаривать это словосочетание...
И заодно, слышал бы кто, _какие_ непотребные вещи у меня получались на первых порах...   ::

----------


## Polya

> Originally Posted by Polya        Originally Posted by SPZenA  Сиреневенький микрокалькулятор с подвыподвертом!   Звучит сильно!    Знал бы кто, сколько нечеловеческих усилий стоило мне научиться выговаривать это словосочетание...
> И заодно, слышал бы кто, _какие_ непотребные вещи у меня получались на первых порах...

 Но результат явно того стоил!  ::

----------


## почемучка

Мне нравится "жужжать".  Причастие "жужжавший" ещё лучше!  
"Лёгкий" находится на дне моего списка.  Звучит как у человека есть слишком много мокроты.  По крайне мере, звучит так когда _я_ говорю со своим плохим акцентом.    ::

----------


## Basil77

> _Сиреневенький микрокалькулятор с подвыподвертом!  _

 Кстати, это словосочетание - отличный тест на трезвость!   ::

----------


## SPZenA

> Кстати, это словосочетание - отличный тест на трезвость!

 Точно   ::  А ещё есть более ужасный вариант - _Сиреневенький микрокалькулятор с ПЕРЕподвыподвертом_. Вот эту вещь не каждый и на трезвую голову с первого раза выговорит   ::

----------


## abehterev

Помнится мне слово не ПЕРЕ, а изпод: изподвыподверта.   ::

----------


## SPZenA

> Помнится мне слово не ПЕРЕ, а изпод: изподвыподверта.

 Ну, регионы разные и извращения над языком тоже разные   ::  
Вспомнилось мне ещё одно слово - "весьма". Оно отправляет в ступор моих ровесников, я его люблю   ::

----------


## abehterev

а почему в ступор? по мне так вполне нормальное слово: "Весьма схожие взгляды", например. При том что контекст как раз подразумевает не полностью идентичные, а во много схожие - намного короче.

----------


## SPZenA

> а почему в ступор? по мне так вполне нормальное слово: "Весьма схожие взгляды", например. При том что контекст как раз подразумевает не полностью идентичные, а во много схожие - намного короче.

 Ну, мои ровесники (в большинстве своём) - это стадо необразованных идиотов, которые интересуются только сигаретами и выпивкой. [s:2u9rud4w]И прочими нехорошими вещами[/s:2u9rud4w].
Такие слова как "отнюдь", "весьма" и "ибо" вводят их в долговременный и надёжный ступор.   ::  А такие нехорошие и злые люди как я (коих меньшинство), нагло пользуются этим фактом, вводя бедных современных подростков в когнитивный диссонанс. (Последние два слова тоже служат хорошим способом введения в ступор   ::   ).
(В последнее время для этой цели стало удобно вставлять в речь *ужжжасные* немецкие слова и словосочетания. Результат обеспечен на 95%)

----------


## Pretty Butterfly

Спасибо Vadim Mo!   

> Я согласна_.

 Краткая форма?   

> Отдельные слова я люблю также.

 Я забываю, что оно плевральное.   

> Другое моё любимое слово: "кошка".

 Какая время это предложение?   

> "Зависит от как язык говорит" это не правильное и не вполне понятное предложение. Я даже не знаю, как лучше выразить эту мысль. В любом случае "зависит от того, как...". Может быть, так: "зависит от того, как говорить"?

 "Зависит от манера язык говорит"?   

> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

 Снова, я забываю, что она плевральная.

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Спасибо Vadim Mo!

 Нет проблем.   

> Краткая форма?

 Да, кажется это так называется. )    

> Другое моё любимое слово: "кошка". 
> Какая время это предложение?

 Так нельзя спросить. Слово "время" среднего рода, так что правильно сказать так: "какое время". Но вопрос построен не совсем верно.
Лучше так: "в каком времени это предложение?". Или так: "какого времени это предложение?" 
Здесь настоящее время. Но глагол опущен. В настоящем времени глагол "есть" опускается (не используется). Вот в прошедшем было бы так: другим моим любимым словом было "кошка".
А в будущем (если пофантазировать) так: другим моим любимым словом будет "кошка".
Тут мы видим глагол "есть" в прошедшем ("было") и будущем ("будет") времени.   

> "Зависит от как язык говорит" это не правильное и не вполне понятное предложение. Я даже не знаю, как лучше выразить эту мысль. В любом случае "зависит от того, как...". Может быть, так: "зависит от того, как говорить"? 
> "Зависит от манеры языка говорить"?

 Хотя мне и эта фраза кажется несколько неестественной. Хотя смысл совершенно понятен и в разговоре я бы совершенно нормально её воспринял. 
Я бы так сказал: зависит от манеры говорить.  
Надеюсь, я понятно попробовал объяснить всё? )

----------


## it-ogo

Заподлицо.

----------


## Vadim Mo

А мне очень нравится слово "соблаговолите". 
Милостивый государь, не соблаговолите ли вы...

----------


## abehterev

> А мне очень нравится слово "соблаговолите". 
> Милостивый государь, не соблаговолите ли вы...

 Ага, особенно просто такие обороты даются нашим иностранцам  ::  
Сударыня, не соблаговолите ли Вы, отужинать сего дня в компании слуги Вашего, откушать яств всяческих, да усладиться медами сладкими. 
Как-то так  :: 
Прям таки приглашение на свидание.

----------


## Vadim Mo

Нет, но стиль-то каков!  ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

> ... в компании покорнейшего слуги Вашего...

 Тогда уж так.  ::

----------


## quartz

[quote=Pretty Butterfly] 

> Отдельные слова я люблю также.

 Я забываю, что оно плевральное.   

> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

 Снова, я забываю, что она плевральная.[/quote:qzfo8x41] 
плевральный = _pleural_ = anatomical term meaning 'relating to pleura', a membrane in the lungs 
the grammatical term _plural_ = множественное число 
ex. Я забываю, что это существительное во множественном числе = I forget that this noun is in the plural

----------


## Vadim Mo

А я чуть было не подумал, что я слова такого не знаю. Словарь тоже не  помог. Плевральный - это медицинский термин, от слова "плевра".
Хотя совершенно ясно, что тут имелось ввиду.

----------


## Crocodile

[quote=Pretty Butterfly] 

> Другое моё любимое слово: "кошка".

 Какая время это предложение?[/quote:28b2w458]
Какая время это предложение?
=> В каком времени это предложение? 
My another favourite word is "cat". 
=> Другое моё любимое слово - [это] "кошка". ("Это" is optional.)
=> Другим моим любимым словом является "кошка".

----------


## Lampada

> ... В каком времени это предложение? ...

 Нет, _в каком времени стоит этот глагол?_

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  ... В каком времени это предложение? ...   Нет, _в каком времени стоит этот глагол?_

 Для моего уха оба предложения звучат нормально.

----------


## chaika

Моё любимое русское слово -- тараканище!

----------


## starrysky

Вообще, чисто на слух, слова в своем языке как-то не воспринимаются как особенно интересные/красивые. В иностранные слова я часто влюбляюсь, из-за того, что они кажутся новыми, необычными, интересными... А свое все такое знакомое, что нравится/не нравится уже больше по смыслу.    

> Моё любимое русское слово -- тараканище!

 Я тоже люблю слова со всякими суффиксами, типа -ище, -яра... Например, "котяра", потому что обожаю кошек.   ::  "Котище"...  
"Лапочка", "лапа", "лапонька" -- любимые нежности, часто употребляю. 
"Дубак" -- к сожалению, часто приходится употреблять, живем-то в Сибири.  
Из ругательных "пофиг", "нафиг". 
Ну и просто всякие заковыристые слова, типа "забубенный"... (даже не совсем уверена, что оно точно значит... наверно, то же, что "офигенный"). Очень харизматичное слово "враки".   ::  Ну и всякие там слямзить, стибрить, скоммуниздить, умыкнуть; загогулина... да мало ли их. 
Самые красивые слова, по-моему, с буквой л -- легкий, лето.

----------


## RuslanSA

Моё любимое с детства слово: *"длинношеее"*. С тремя "е" на конце. Узнал о нем из обожаемого с детства произведения Льва Кассиля "Кондуит и Швамбрания" (http://lib.ru/PROZA/KASSIL/kassil1.txt). Позволю себе привести цитату из него:  

> Особенно рьяно разводил "журавлей" и "лебедей" учитель латинского языка
> Вениамин Витальевич Пустынин, прозванный за  длинные,  торчком  стоящие  усы
> "Тараканий Ус", или, "по-латыни", "Тараканиус".
>      Была у него и другая весьма распространенная  в  нашем  классе  кличка:
> "Длинношеее".
>      Был Тараканиус  худ,  носат  и  похож  на  единицу.  Шея  у  него  была
> длиннющая, по-верблюжьи  раскачивалась  она  над  крахмальным  воротником  с
> острыми углами. Однажды  на  уроке  Гавря,  желая  потешить  класс,  спросил
> Тараканиуса:
> ...

----------


## RuslanSA

> Очень харизматичное слово "враки".   Ну и всякие там слямзить, стибрить, скоммуниздить, умыкнуть; загогулина... да мало ли их.

 Слово "загогулина" напомнило мне очень весёлую историю Михаила Задорнова про агента иностранной разведки. История из далеких советских времен. Позволю себе привести цитату монолога мастера-наладчика бетономешалки. Перевести его на иностранный язык, наверное, невозможно:  

> Невероятным усилием воли я взял себя в руки и даже попытался, не тратя времени зря, выяснить секрет новой бетономешалки с программным управлением. Я спросил мастера-наладчика о порядке ее работы, на что он мне ответил: 
> - Слухай сюда! Положь колдобину со стороны загогулины и два раза дергани за пимпочки. Опосля чего долбани плюхалкой по кувыкалке и, кады чвокнет, - отскочь дальшее, прикинься ветошью и не отсвечивай. Потому как она в энто время шмяк тудыть, сюдыть, ёксель-моксель, ёрш твою медь... Пш-ш-ш! - И ждешь пока остынет. Остыло - подымаесся, вздыхаешь. Осторожненько вздыхаешь, про себя, шобы эта быдла не рванула! И бегишь за угол за пол-литрой. Потому как пронесло! 
> Записанный мною за мастером порядок работы бетономешалки был немедленно передан мною в центр. Восемь недель опытнейшие шифровальщики бились над ним, но так и не смогли разгадать, что означает научный термин 'Ёрш твою медь!'

----------


## RuslanSA

> Originally Posted by RuslanSA   'Ёрш твою медь!'   может быт это слово играть из металла ремесел.  Ёрш механический срок "ragbolt, ruff".  Ёрш спиртной напиток, смесь водки с пивом.    также щетка.
> Не знаю.

 "Ёрш твою медь!" это эвфемизм (euphemism). Заменяет одно очень грубое ругательство, аналогичное английскому "Mother f...r!"   Образовано от первых букв этого ругательства: "Ё.. твою м...!". Выражение "ёрш твою медь", по моему мнению, сильно устарело. В современном разговорном русском языке почти не употребляется. Разве что в качестве шутки.
Ёрш здесь употребляется в значении специальной щётки, типа такой:

----------


## Vadim Mo

Из той же истории.   ::     

> ...пpямо со стpойки меня послали на куpсы английского языка, с котоpых я был отчислен за неуспеваемость, потому что пpеподаватель не понимала моего чистого английского пpоизношения. Однажды она меня спpосила, где я обучался английскому языку. Я ответил честно: в английской спецшколе. Она на это ответила, что она, оказывается, всегда не довеpяла английским спецшколам и что совсем не так, как я, надо пpоизносить the table согласно последней инстpукции ВЦСПС.

 Персонаж - американский шпион в СССР.   ::

----------


## Winifred

Мое любимое слово – путешествовать. По-англйискии, «travel» - это слишком короткий! 
Тоже надежда - мир без войн.

----------


## RuslanSA

Хотел бы вас немного поправить. Не совсем корректно звучит по-русски второе ваше предложение. Я думаю, лучше сказать: "слишком коротко".  

> Мое любимое слово – путешествовать. По-англйискии, «travel» - слишком коротко!

----------


## quartz

I really really like the word "козявка"
it sounds so funny

----------


## it-ogo

> I really really like the word "козявка"
> it sounds so funny

 Then you should like the word кракозябры.

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by quartz  I really really like the word "козявка"
> it sounds so funny   Then you should like the word кракозябры.

 Didn't know that word. I like it!    ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

Увидел ваших кракозябров (кстати, очень употребительное слово), так вспомнил лингвистическую сказку Людмилы Петрушевской "Пуськи бятые". Вроде её тут не было. 
Пуськи Бятые. 
Сяпала Калуша с Калушатами по напушке. И увазила Бутявку, и волит:
- Калушата! Калушаточки! Бутявка!
Калушата присяпали и Бутявку стрямкали. И подудонились.
А Калуша волит:
 - Оее! Оее! Бутявка-то некузявая!
Калушата Бутявку вычучили.
Бутявка вздребезнулась, сопритюкнулась и усяпала с напушки.
А Калуша волит калушатам:
- Калушаточки! Не трямкайте бутявок, бутявки дюбые и зюмо-зюмо некузявые.
От бутявок дудонятся.
А Бутявка волит за напушкой:
- Калушата подудонились! Зюмо некузявые! Пуськи бятые!   ::

----------


## quartz

LOL 
Love it. Thanks, Vadim.

----------


## Vadim Mo

Слово "некузявый" вполне употребляется в речи. Очень уж оно выразительное. И не может не нравиться, как я думаю.   ::

----------


## quartz

> Слово "некузявый" вполне употребляется в речи. Очень уж оно выразительное. И не может не нравиться, как я думаю.

 Now I'll definitely be using it!

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Vadim Mo  Слово "некузявый" вполне употребляется в речи. Очень уж оно выразительное. И не может не нравиться, как я думаю.     Now I'll definitely be using it!

 Не надо! Противное слово, нелитературное и неблагозвучное.

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Противное слово, нелитературное и неблагозвучное.

 Да-да, какое-то некузявое.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada   Противное слово, нелитературное и неблагозвучное.   Да-да, какое-то некузявое.

 Вредничаешь?   ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Вредничаешь?

 Отнюдь. Я же с тобой согласился!   ::   
Кстати, мне очень нравится слово "отнюдь".
Против него-то у тебя нет возражений?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Вредничаешь?     Отнюдь. Я же с тобой согласился!    
> Кстати, мне очень нравится слово "отнюдь".
> Против него-то у тебя нет возражений?

 Есть немного. Сам знаешь:  оно не для всех.

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Есть немного. Сам знаешь:  оно не для всех.

 Ты имеешь в виду, что это несколько снобистское словечко?

----------


## it-ogo

Ишь как прокракозябрило всех, аж раскузявились.

----------


## Larisa

Слова "ибо" и "весьма" натолкнули вспомнить фразу "я дам вам порабеллум"  ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Слова "ибо" и "весьма" натолкнули вспомнить фразу "я дам вам парабеллум"

   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Слова "ибо" и "весьма" натолкнули вспомнить фразу "я дам вам порабеллум"

 Тогда уж "всемило-стивѣйше повелѣть соизволилъ"   ::  .   

> - Мадам, -  сказал  он, -  мы  счастливы  видеть  в  вашем
> лице...
>      Он   не  знал,  кого  он  счастлив  видеть  в  лице  Елены
> Станиславовны. Пришлось начать снова. Изо всех пышных оборотов
> царского режима вертелось в голове только  какое-то  "милостиво
> повелеть  соизволил".  Но это было не к месту. Поэтому он начал
> деловито...

----------


## Larisa

> Originally Posted by Larisa  Слова "ибо" и "весьма" натолкнули вспомнить фразу "я дам вам порабеллум"    Тогда уж "всемило-стивѣйше повелѣть соизволилъ"   .     
> 			
> 				 - Мадам, -  сказал  он, -  мы  счастливы  видеть  в  вашем
> лице...
>      Он   не  знал,  кого  он  счастлив  видеть  в  лице  Елены
> Станиславовны. Пришлось начать снова. Изо всех пышных оборотов
> царского режима вертелось в голове только  какое-то  "милостиво
> повелеть  соизволил".  Но это было не к месту. Поэтому он начал
> деловито...

   ::   ::   Боже мой, какая книга!!!!!!!!  Смеялась до слез  ::

----------


## Lampada

> "-_ Мадам, -  сказал  он, -  мы  счастливы  видеть  в  вашем
> лице...
>      Он   не  знал,  кого  он  счастлив  видеть  в  лице  Елены
> Станиславовны. Пришлось начать снова. Изо всех пышных оборотов
> царского режима вертелось в голове только  какое-то  "милостиво
> повелеть  соизволил".  Но это было не к месту. Поэтому он начал
> деловито..." _     Боже мой, какая книга!!!!!!!!  Смеялась до слез

 http://lib.ru/ILFPETROV/dwenadcatx.txt

----------


## Hanna

> Ваше любимое русское слово?

 судьба! 
sounds incredibly cool!  
Almost all my life I've known that this was a Russian word (because it's extremely common in Russian songs!).  
Have losely wondered from time to time what this word might mean, but never checked it until last year when I started to study Russian. I was really pleased and surprised to learn that it means "soul".  
I would have been very disappointed if it had a mundane meaning! 
But frankly lots of Russian words sound very cool, that's part of the appeal of the Russian language! 
Too bad the grammar is so devilish!!!

----------


## Vadim Mo

> судьба 
> ... it means "soul".

 ? 
судьба =  fate; fortune; destiny 
soul = душа

----------


## Hanna

Oh darn thanks for correcting me, Vadim! *
Душа* was the other word I wanted to say, but I was tired and unfocussed and mixed it up.  
Both these words sound cool, that I recognise from music, and now know the meaning of...   ::

----------


## Larisa

> Originally Posted by Larisa  "-_ Мадам, -  сказал  он, -  мы  счастливы  видеть  в  вашем
> лице...
>      Он   не  знал,  кого  он  счастлив  видеть  в  лице  Елены
> Станиславовны. Пришлось начать снова. Изо всех пышных оборотов
> царского режима вертелось в голове только  какое-то  "милостиво
> повелеть  соизволил".  Но это было не к месту. Поэтому он начал
> деловито..." _     Боже мой, какая книга!!!!!!!!  Смеялась до слез    http://lib.ru/ILFPETROV/dwenadcatx.txt

  ::  спасибо конечно, но это не вопрос был  ::  Я эту книгу местами наизусть знаю.

----------


## ovel

Самое интересное - 'длинношеее'. Три буквы 'e' на конце. Других таких слов я не знаю  ::  
Ну самая весёлая фраза на мой взгляд: 
"Решили послать сходить купить выпить".
Законченное предложение из пяти глаголов без знаков препинания и союзов.

----------


## SPZenA

> "Решили послать сходить купить выпить".

 Есть ещё вариации со знаками препинания  :: 
"Решили послать сходить купить выпить. Сходил, купил, упал, разбил - убили!"   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ну самая весёлая фраза на мой взгляд:
> "Решили послать сходить купить выпить".
> Законченное предложение из пяти глаголов без знаков препинания и союзов.

 Таких фраз можно придумать сколько угодно, и не обязательно со словом "выпить".  :: 
"Решили попросить помочь научить читать"

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Originally Posted by ovel  Ну самая весёлая фраза на мой взгляд:
> "Решили послать сходить купить выпить".
> Законченное предложение из пяти глаголов без знаков препинания и союзов.   Таких фраз можно придумать сколько угодно, и не обязательно со словом "выпить". 
> "Решили попросить помочь научить читать"

 А фразу из шести глаголов можешь?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А фразу из шести глаголов можешь?

 Могу, чего ж не смочь.  ::  
Решили попробовать запретить просить дать закурить.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Originally Posted by Vadim Mo  А фразу из шести глаголов можешь?     Могу, чего ж не смочь.  
> Решили попробовать запретить просить дать закурить.

 Да хоть из семи:
Решили предложить попробовать запретить просить дать закурить.

----------


## Der Doktor

это клише, но мне нравятся длинние слова как -самообслуживание- и -достопримечательность-. Не могу обьяснять почему, они просто впечатляющие.

----------


## E-learner

Лабрадудель.

----------


## mishau_

Попреблагорассмотрительст  вующемуся 
(C) Н. Лесков

----------


## Seraph

забава  свадьба  судьба --- святая Троица

----------


## ZaXaR

Бульбулятор

----------


## Soubi

У меня вот какой вопрос: как звучит наш русский язык на самом деле со стороны?
How does Russian language sound? Can you explain by adjective? Does it sound strong or light?
 Or maybe it is really funny?  

> Too bad the grammar is so devilish!!!

 Ага. Все так говорят. 
It makes mad Russians too. Honestly.
 I'm not good in my native language.

----------


## lemoni

> У меня вот какой вопрос: как звучит наш русский язык на самом деле со стороны?
> How does Russian language sound? Can you explain by adjective? Does it sound strong or light?
>  Or maybe it is really funny?

 В Греции русский язык звучит как деревенский, или смешной по мнению многих.
Есть особые акцента по разным местам страны, над которыми жители столицы смеются. Такие акценты можно встретить в деревне Греции. Например, люди говорят "*Ни*колас" а в то же время в столице говорят "*Ны*колас".
Русский язык полен таких букв, поэтому и считается как-то деревенским!   

> Ага. Все так говорят. 
> It makes mad Russians too. Honestly.
>  I'm not good in my native language.

  Правда, у вас очень сложная грамматика в основном потому, что у неё много исключений.

----------


## dimon4ik

мне нравится как москвичи говорят: "чики и поцыки". ))))

----------


## Soubi

> Русский язык полон таких букв, поэтому и считается как-то деревенским!

 Согласна ::  деревенский это точно.  
валенки, борщ, окрошка  ::

----------


## lemoni

> Согласна деревенский это точно.  
> валенки, борщ, окрошка

 А какой язык столичный? ::

----------


## Soubi

> А какой язык столичный?

  
столичный?оО"
я из провинции.

----------


## Soubi

> *Ны*Русский язык полен

  
полон 
)не ту беглую гласную вставил

----------


## FIN

для любителей сложных слов - БЕЗПЕРСПЕКТИВНЯК или "наши пестициды самые пестицидистые пестициды в мире и не какие ихние пестициды не перепестицидят наши пестициды по пестицидостости"

----------


## catdog

слова "ихние" не существует в русском. их!

----------


## Lampada

> слова "ихние" не существует в русском. их!

 Это так, но интересно, что никакие другие слова в этом посте у тебя протеста не вызывают. :: 
Добро пожаловать к нам, Сatdog!

----------


## SAn

«Тензор» люблю. Простое слово, звучное. Всё время его повторяю про себя, для успокоения.
Жаль, что слово это не исконно русское.

----------


## it-ogo

Квантор - тоже ничего себе. Можно отрисовать пару кванторов в традициях иероглифической каллиграфии, клинописи, или рунической графики и медитировать на них, повторяя это слово.

----------


## Hanna

Я очень люблю словы "корабль" и "карандаш". По-моему они звучат элегантные!    
Apparently the famous Swiss pen makers had the same opinion!

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Я очень люблю слов*а* "корабль" и "карандаш". По-моему они звучат элегантн*о*! 
> Apparently the famous Swiss pen makers had the same opinion!

 Wow, looks great. I've never thought that a Russian word can be used in such a fashioned way by a foreign company.

----------


## Hanna

That's one of the biggest pen makers in Europe. I have some fountain pens by them. They make all sorts of high quality stationary. Not sure how they choose that name.      ::   Now you see why I don't say anything in Russian here! i get so discouraged and upset when I make stupid mistakes like that.  
In principle I know that -o nouns are -a in plural. But I temporarily forgot it... 
But why "элегантн*о*"?? It's referring to something in plural............ ::

----------


## Basil77

> But why "элегантн*о*"?? It's referring to something in plural............

 Because элегантно refers to the verb here (звучат) and you need an adverb (элегантно) not an adjective (элегантные) that refers to the noun (слова).

----------


## net

> Согласна деревенский это точно.  
> валенки, борщ, окрошка

 А ещё: сани, салазки, возок - у нас кругом: Людк, а Людк, тфу - деревня!  ::  
У меня ребёнок сегодня литературу читал, так вот мне очень понравилось слово листопадничек.

----------


## Sergey A.

Из первых "любимых", пришедших мне на ум, - "Алый(Алая)", "Полумесяц", "Лужа", "Мурёна", "Мороз", "Поцелуй".  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Из первых "любимых", пришедших мне на ум, - "Алый(Алая)", "Полумесяц", "Лужа", "Мурёна", "Мороз", "Поцелуй".

 Привет, Сергей! :: 
Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Sergey A.

> Привет, Сергей!
> Добро пожаловать!

 Привет всем)
Нашел вас через гугл. Интересный форум  ::

----------


## Demonic_Duck

не знаю, какое слово моё любимое. Мне нравятся слова «икать», «благодарить» и «утёнок».   ::

----------


## sperk

Только что читал это интересное слово - "фармагеддон," то есть, катастрофа угрожающая здоровью нации из за неработающих лекарства.

----------


## Amiticia

Странно, но не могу назвать любимые русские слова. Все слова имеют ту или иную ассоциацию в сознании, только и всего.

----------


## lLenal

Улыбка, и по-английски тоже нравится как звучит, Smile ^___^

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> не знаю, какое слово моё любимое. Мне нравятся слова «икать», «благодарить» и «утёнок».

 тоже «смысл».... и «п***ец»  ::

----------


## Lampada

*МУСÓ́ЛИТЬ*, -_лю_, -_лишь_; _несов., перех. Разг._  *1.* Смачивать слюной; слюнить. _[Ротный командир] низко нагнулся, мусоля палец, осторожно перелистывая паспортные книжки._ А. Н. Толстой, Хмурое утро. _Наденька рисовала, покачивая головой и мусоля карандаш._ Дягилев, Доктор Голубев.  
|| (_сов._ замусолить). Оставлять грязные следы, пачкать, дотрагиваясь до чего-л. намоченными слюной грязными пальцами. _Мусолить книгу. Мусолить платье._   *2.* _перен.; также без доп._ Очень долго возиться с чем-л.; тянуть. _— Говори. Чего мусолишь?_ Панферов, Бруски.  _— Олегу не в начальники метить, а прибор заканчивать, мусолит и мусолит._ Кукушкин, Хозяин.    Мусолить // Словарь русского языка в 4-х томах. Т. 2. — 1999 (текст)

----------


## Lampada

*СУМАТÓ́ХА*, -и, _ж._ Беспорядочная торопливая беготня, суетливые хлопоты; суета.   _[Адуев] вышел на улицу — суматоха, все бегут куда-то, занятые только собой, едва взглядывая на проходящих._ И. Гончаров, Обыкновенная история.  _Трое суток прошли в большой суматохе. Мы догружались углем, разным материалом и свежей провизией._ Новиков-Прибой, Цусима.  
|| Неразбериха, паника, переполох.   _Страшная суматоха поднялась в зале, едва я кончил свою речь, — в передних рядах многие встали, в задних стали кричать, чтобы садились — не видно._ Каверин, Два капитана.  http://feb-web.ru/feb/mas/mas-abc/18...cmd=p&istext=1

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> *СУМАТÓ́ХА*

 Я рад, ты сделал это сообщение, я искал перевод английского слова "mayhem", и это слово, кажется, похоже. 
(Я думаю, может быть я ошибся много раз в моё сообщение... но я не знаю где ошибки находятся!)

----------


## Demonic_Duck

ещё один.... «серебряный»  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ещё один.... «серебряный»

 А как тебе нравится _брякнуть_?

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Никогда не слышал то слово. То мне нравиться очень много!

----------


## Lampada

> Никогда не слышал *э*то слово. *Оно* мне очень нравится!

 (_брякнуть_)  *http://igorbaskin.com/audio/music/track_12.mp3*  *Саша Чёрный*  *Жёлтый дом*  Семья - ералаш, а знакомые - нытики, Смешной карнавал мелюзги. От службы, от дружбы, от прелой политики Безмерно устали мозги. Возьмешь ли книжку - муть и мразь: Один кота хоронит, Другой слюнит, разводит грязь И сладострастно стонет...  Петр Великий, Петр Великий! Ты один виновней всех: Для чего на север дикий Понесло тебя на грех? Восемь месяцев зима, вместо фиников - морошка. Холод, слизь, дожди и тьма - так и тянет из окошка *Брякнуть* вниз о мостовую одичалой головой... Негодую, негодую... Что же дальше, Боже мой?!  Каждый день по ложке керосина Пьём отраву тусклых мелочей... Под разврат бессмысленных речей Человек тупеет, как скотина...  Есть парламент, нет? Бог весть, Я не знаю. Черти знают. Вот тоска - я знаю - есть, И бессилье гнева есть... Люди ноют, разлагаются, дичают, А постылых дней не счесть.  Где наше - близкое, милое, кровное? Где наше - свое, бесконечно любовное? Гучковы, Дума, слякоть, тьма, морошка... Мой близкий! Вас не тянет из окошка Об мостовую *брякнуть* шалой головой? Ведь тянет, правда?

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Русский Элтон Джон?  ::

----------


## Aelita

какая интересная тема)   

> То мне нравиться очень много!

 То слово мне очень нравится

----------


## Demonic_Duck

зомбоящик  ::

----------


## Ali_caspian

Жлобственничественность

----------


## Katarina

Я услышала где-то и запомнила слово "натьмевает". Очень точно передаёт атмосферу))

----------


## Basil77

> Я услышала где-то и запомнила слово "натьмевает". Очень точно передаёт атмосферу))

 Это слово напомнило мне анекдот, который рассказала gromoZeka  ::  :  Proverb Discussion 2   

> -Замолаживает,-сказал ямщик и указал кнутом в хмурое небо.
> Даль, закутавшись в тулуп, достал блокнот и записал:
> "Замолаживает- быстро холодает".
> Так родился первый русский толковый словарь В.Даля
> -Замолаживает,- повторил ямщик, - холосо бы до вечела доблаться,балин. Но-о! Посла, лодимая!

----------


## Apate

Интересная тема, правда
а мне нравится слово эфир
первое что в голову пришло, мягко звучащее, певучее)

----------


## Basil77

> Интересная тема, правда
> а мне нравится слово эфир
> первое что в голову пришло, мягко звучащее, певучее)

 Вообще-то оно совсем не русское, а очень даже древнегреческое - *αἰθήρ*.

----------


## Apate

ну если говорить глобально, то древнегреческих слов в русском языке чуть ли не больше, чем русских) 
так что в таком случае вернее было бы назвать тему "ваши любимые *исконно* русские слова"

----------


## Elite

> ну если говорить глобально, то древнегреческих слов в русском языке чуть ли не больше, чем русских) 
> так что в таком случае вернее было бы назвать тему "ваши любимые *исконно* русские слова"

  Всем привет, а как раньше обращались красиво. Сударь, сударыня.

----------


## TheWholeOrchestra

У меня три любимых слова. 
Первое - капуста. Я даже не знаю почему, но на первом курсе мы с подругой писали диалог, и мы только что выучили предложный падеж и надо было употребить его в диалоге. Таня начала диалог. Она мне сказала "Я знаю, что ты живешь в Канаде" и я ей "Да. А ты тоже" и она мне "Нет, я живу в капусте!" я рассмеялась, чуть со стула не упала. Слова было совсем неожиданным. Она не оговорилась, просто думала что было бы смешно. По сей день когда я вспоминаю этот момент, я хихикаю. 
Второе - ложка. По-моему оно красиво звучит. 
Последное - достопримечательности.

----------


## Alen

А мне очень нравится такое сочетание: "то бишь". )))
А ещё нравятся производные от украинского языка (может потому, что люблю украинский язык?).

----------


## reibnitz

"количество" 
"я совсем полиглот, и знаю большое количество языков.." 
-Воланд, от "Мастера и Маргариты"

----------


## Croners

> Самое интересное - 'длинношеее'. Три буквы 'e' на конце. Других таких слов я не знаю

 Змееед - второе слово  ::

----------


## Makarena

Из последних: "Очешуеть". Также часто употребляю слово "Фильдеперство". =)

----------


## zedeeyen

"чуть-чуть"

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Из последних: "Очешуеть". Также часто употребляю слово "Фильдеперство". =)

 Знаю слово "фильдеперстово", а "фильдеперство" первый раз слышу. Гугл только три ссылки нашел, одна из них - на твой пост.  ::  Новояз? 
"Очешуеть" в реальной жизни, слава богу, пока не слышала. Но в сериале, который сделал это словечко известным, звучит забавно. Слово ужасно липучее: раз услышишь - уже не забудешь. Гениальная находка переводчика, что тут скажешь. )))

----------


## Makarena

"Фильдеперстово" - мне кажется, отвечает на вопрос "как?", а "фильдеперство" - на вопрос "что?". У нас в семье постоянно его используют. Также в моей семье часто называют "квартиру" - "фатерой". Не знаю почему =)

----------


## BappaBa

> Также в моей семье часто называют "квартиру" - "фатерой". Не знаю почему =)

 Никогда такого в живую не слышал, только читал в "Тихом Доне"   

> А говоришь ты как? Ужас! Вместо квартира - фатера, вместо эвакуироваться -  экуироваться, вместо как будто - кубыть, вместо артиллерия - антилерия. И, как  всякий безграмотный человек, ты имеешь необъяснимое пристрастие к звучным  иностранным словам, употребляешь их к месту и не к месту, искажаешь невероятно,  а когда на штабных совещаниях при тебе произносятся такие слова из специфически  военной терминологии, как дислокация, форсирование, диспозиция, концентрация и  прочее, то ты смотришь на говорящего с восхищением и, я бы даже сказал, с  завистью.

----------


## Makarena

Не слышал, потому что со мной не знаком =))) У меня так еще бабушка говорила, а потом ее сын организовал агенство недвижимости и назвал его "Фатера".

----------


## Наконечник

Теперь, мой любимий слово является "обслуживание". Даже не знаю зачем точно. Только, мне нравится.  ::

----------


## Dmitriy_Mironow

"Манипулировать ручками регулирования" 
Это я на работе вычитал.

----------


## Crocodile

"фалломорфировать"  
Goodness gracious!  ::

----------


## Ryzhaya

Моё любимое слово - рыба. Звучит такая . . . рыбная.   :: 
Вообще мне нравится слова с буквой  <<Ы>> потому, что это самый русский звук ушам американцев

----------


## Aurelian

> Моё любимое слово - рыба. Звучит такая . . . рыбная.  
> Вообще мне нравится слова с буквой  <<Ы>> потому, что это самый русский звук ушам американцев

 Если сконцентрировать всю специфику русского произношения по отношению к английскому уху, то, наверное, получится слово: РЫСЬ (lynx).

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "фалломорфировать"  
> Goodness gracious!

 То вызывало с моей памяти некоторый каламбур, придуманный Джеймзом Джойсом: _"phallocephalical"_ (фаллоцефалический) -- фонетическая игра от пьяницы на слово _"philosophical"_ (философский), но с дословным значением _"penis-headed"_, на основе обычного английского сленга _"d*ckhead"_ (м*дак). 
(In English and in Russian, the "pun" works better if you're drunk...)

----------


## dhardcastle

Моё любимое русское словo быть может «свобода», потому что оно мощное слово во всех обществах.

----------


## Aurelian

> "фалломорфировать"

 Насколько я понимаю, это лурковый заменитель нелитературного варианта "охренеть"?
Определение можно найти здесь: http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B...B0%D1%82%D1%8C

----------


## ozanpress

пальто  ::

----------


## Aurelian

> пальто

 У слова "пальто" очевидное нерусское происхождение. Я предлагаю "шапка-ушанка" (ударения - шАпка, ушАнка. Не "шЯпка-Ушянка")

----------


## nebo

Красная (женское склонение)

----------


## DrZero

> Недоперепить

 сразу видно русскоязычный)

----------


## krivel

Шестнадцать

----------


## Windup Merchantski

мое любимое русское слово их несколько: 
1. крюйсмарсель
2. фокастаксель
3. рундук

----------


## Aurelian

> мое любимое русское слово их несколько: 
> 1. крюйсмарсель
> 2. фокастаксель
> 3. рундук

 Сюда надо добавить ещё "стопмашинсель".

----------


## mishau_

_семидесятипятимиллиметров  ка   _

----------


## Anton878

> стопмашинсель

 Такого слова нет.

----------


## Anton878

> 1. крюйсмарсель
> 2. фокастаксель
> 3. рундук

 Таких тоже о_О

----------


## CoffeeCup

Ну если сильно постараться и набрать в гугле "рундук", то можно убедиться, что такое слово все таки есть. 
Кстати в википедии можно и про "стопмашинсель" узнать.

----------


## Deborski

Мороженое~

----------


## Smetanka

В детстве очень нравилось слово "поплавок". Но, конечно, сиреневенький глазковыколупливатель с полувыломанными ножками вне конкуренции. Именно такая наклейка была у моего коллеги на работе на одном хитром приборе. 
P.S. Кстати, Деборски, в статусе правильно будет указать не Штат Вашингтона, а Штат Вашингтон. Не сочти за придирку, мы же тут помогаем друг другу ::

----------


## Deborski

> P.S. Кстати, Деборски, в статусе правильно будет указать не Штат Вашингтона, а Штат Вашингтон. Не сочти за придирку, мы же тут помогаем друг другу

 Спасибо.  Я установлю это.   
И конечно, давай помочь!  Вот, это очень нушно!!  Как даже пиво!  ::

----------


## 3axapeyc

ебать колотить)))

----------


## Valda

> Я согласная. Русский язык звучит поэтично.

 Зависит от того, кто говорит  ::  
Я слушаю многа "блядь" и лругой проклятия. 
Это не настолько поэтично :P 
Мой любимое русское слово... " собутыльника "  ::

----------


## Doomer

> Я слушаю многа "блядь" и лругой проклятия.

 swears in this case should be translated as мат

----------


## Valda

Ahhhh....  

> swears in this case should be translated as мат

 Спасибо, я буду помнить.  ::

----------


## Venje

Русский язык Пушкина звучит поэтично. Но сейчас он воспринимается многими плохо, принимают за чудного даже, беднеет наш русский язык. Все чаще в повседневную речь проникают слова из английского, особенно у молодежи. В основном это от онлайн игр, таких как World of Warcraft и Dota.  
Например, "использовать что-то" = "юзать что-то" = "use something". "Урон" = "Дамаг" = "damage". 
Материться не стоит, друзья.  ::  Только в крайнем случае, а лучше никогда.

----------


## maxmixiv

Горючее
Колокольчик
Снежинка
Игрушка
и... десятки тысяч других слов! 
Неприятных слов поменьше, но тоже много!

----------


## OnaMenyaZovjot

Достопримечательность
скоммуниздить
скомсомолить   ::

----------


## Shinigami

Кормилец ^.^

----------


## Eledhwen

Целый сайт прекрасных, ёмких и звучных слов: _Красивые Слова._

----------


## pushvv

опалесценция

----------

